# Spider webs



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The only thing I can suggest is to be sure to stretch them very thin, since that tends to make them look more realistic. I'm not the best at using them either, so don't feel too bad


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I can never get them to look quite right. Thats why I finally decided to buy 
the webcaster gun. Best halloween purchase ive made.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

work with small pieces at a time and stretch it super super thin....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

What about those new glow in the dark ones ??
Not the ones that need black light - 
Has anyone tried?


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

I always tie mine to a doorknob and stretch it out first. As far as you can. Then spread as thin as possible.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't cut it with scissors!

Yea, just stretch it as thin as possible. The more you work with it, you'll eventually get the hang of it!


----------



## Blood N' Gore 2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

I put a few on my fence and my uncle was telling me to put it on every 4 pieces of wood if that is any help


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I always try and stretch mine thin as others said, and in more than just one direction, meaning not flat. Like this...







They still don't look great like the ones made with a web gun do, but they are at least passable.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree with above, stretch them as much as possible it really takes two people to do well with both pulling in all directions. Last year I invested in web caster gun, love it for many uses, but in some cases the pre-packaged webs are more practical. When I have to use them I stretch and pull to place them as thinly as possible.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The secret is to stretch the web LENGTHWISE as far as you can before starting to attach it to anything. This requires two people to really get it right. Once you've hooked it onto whatever you want to cover, pull each thread as thin as possible for a more realistic look and stretch as far as you can go. Some work better than others but it is possible to get the right look with a little practice and a lot of patience. Luckily, they're cheap!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're not supposed to cut it, what do you do when you're only covering a small area, like a picture frame? Rip it?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't ever covered really large areas with the webs, just picture frames, over mantle and in select places for effect. I rip small bunches off and hook onto one side then stretch very thin as others said. 
I find that you only need a very small amount to create a realistic effect, since spiders rarely create webs which are thick and clumpy


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Everyone else has given pretty good advice already, but I just had to say that Nightfisher's display is awesome. Good job, Nightfisher.


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

The webcaster gun is a good investment. Very easy to use.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

I agree, the thinner the better, except that then they get all blown around. I put mine up about two weeks before Halloween, and usually lay 'em on thick. By the night of, they are usually wind-blown and leaf filled enough to look somewhat real. 

To tell you the truth though, I use them more as a barrier than as a theme. They run from ceiling to floor on our porch, length-wise. So people from the street can sort of see what's going on up there, but not enough to know what to expect. We have always used a green light on the porch too...looks great against the webs.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't forget about anchor points! Clear thumbtacks on walls and wooden pillars work wonders!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the bagged webbing, and always use it.

The trick is 4 things:

1. It's got to be the scratchy stuff. If it's silky, it will just pull apart. Try to tear a tiny hole in the bag to check if you're not sure. It should feel like one of those crummy polyester sweaters that would make you itch if you had to wear it. 

2. LOTS of anchor points. High, low, middle, lots and lots of points. I use finishing nails (bent into a hook shape if no natural anchor presents itself) and pull out any clumps, stretching to hit the dozens of anchor points.

3. Stretch it out tight. It can't be really saggy or clumpy. If you have clumps, you're not done. Keep going and pull out any and all clumps to new spots until it's stretched out and thin. It's okay if you end up have some sagging as long as it's not thick ropes of the webbing. Some strands may break, but as long as it's not clumpy - it will look great.

4. DO NOT CUT. It won't work properly once cut, so if you only have a small area to cover, go with the small bag of webbing, or else use a webcaster type appliance. You can rip out small poofs of the stuff for smaller areas, but it may be harder to stretch due to the fibers being broken, so it might seem a bit more fussing with it to get it looking right. Just use the same principles above and it should work pretty well. 

The key thing about this is spending the time necessary to get it looking good. 

















We do a small bag of webbing in the alcove leading to our front door. We put it out the first part of October so it also gets rain, wind and lots of bit and pieces caught in it. It looks very real by the time Halloween comes around. We might have to re-attach a few pieces that get blown off due to weather, but it's very nice looking in the end. I do love the look of the webcaster gun, but the cheapy bag web is GOLD if you just keep at it and it covers a much larger area in much less time than a webcaster.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I find that the bags of spider web that Dollar General gets in works the best. It stretches really good. I got about 10 bags at 10¢ each after Halloween last year. It feels kinda ruff to the touch and attaches to stuff pretty easy.


----------



## Arastorm (Sep 13, 2008)

Webcaster is the way to go. It does take a learning curve, but once you learn its fun.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow. I've always poo-pood the bagged webbing but Nightfisher and Frankie's Girl have changed my mind! Your photos look superb.  Kallie, thanks for asking the question, because I always thought the stuff was gabage. I think I learned something today.

That said - I think there needs to be some kind of support group set up to help people who use the stuff badly. There really is an epidemic of bad bagged webbing out there.

Regarding webcasters - are they safe? I seem to remember seeing something years ago about possible damage to paint or wood finishes. Any truth to that?


----------



## randyjb77 (May 13, 2010)

I use the bagged web only were I have to, everything else gets covered with a webcaster, only problem with the web caster is I have to touch it up at least once or twice before Halloween considering my haunt is up for the whole month


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I love the bagged webbing, and always use it.
> 
> The trick is 4 things:
> 
> ...



I'm always amazed what some people can do with the stretchy bags...in my hands...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Regarding webcasters - are they safe? I seem to remember seeing something years ago about possible damage to paint or wood finishes. Any truth to that?


There's 2 kinds of web guns. 

Hot glue and compressed air or rubber cement and a drill. (there is also commercially available 'cobweb solution' that is supposedly not rubber cement, but without knowing what it is, and it LOOKS and SMELLS like rubber cement, and rubber cement works just like it.....well, take your chances)

If you wouldn't want hot glue or rubber cement on the thing, I wouldn't spray it. 

Both come off my aluminum siding and brick fine.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There are certain types of webbing I perfer to.Walmarts normally has the one I like.
I myself stretch a little and start anchoring.Like others stated I have many thumbtacks placed as anchorpoints.
I also get all types of goodys left in my webs leafs mostly.
I have been scared of the webbers...fear of not getting the stuff off.I would love to have one if I knew it would come off everything.


----------

